# Georgia-flat coat/spaniel mix female in shelter!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15179868&mtf=1

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15179868&mtf=1
ID28608 

Flat-coated Retriever, Spaniel [Mix]
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 28608 Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About ID28608This dog is a very nice female Flat-Coated Retriever/Spaniel mix. She is about 1.5-2 years old and she weighs about 30-35 pounds. She is a super nice dog. She is shy but friendly. She gets along well with other dogs. She is also pretty calm. Please consider her for adoption or rescue! Intake date: 10/2/2009 

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

My Contact InfoDekalb County Animal Services 
Decatur, GA 
404-294-3088 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: ID28608 PFId#15179868 Id#28608
SEE MORE PETS
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA423


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope this girl finds a home soon. She also needs to have her nails trimmed right away - must be painful for her.


----------

